# EuroJet's K04 Kit For 2.0T Install @ QMR Motorsports Inc



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

So the winter projects have begun and one of those happens to be a K04 Eurojet kit for the 2.0T. This willl be the first ones we have sold, here is what was order from Eurojet
*Eurojet MK5 K04 Kit*








*Upgraded Throttle Body Pipe*








*Eurojet 2.0T PCV Check Valve System*








Also Upgraded Fuel Pump from Autotech
The MK5 GTI has already had a long list of mods but the car still wasn't fast enough here is what will be supporting the mods 
Full Neuspeed 3inch Turbo Back
Neuspeed Front Mount Intercooler
AEM CAI
We will be using Revo's K04 software and when its all said and done we will be taking it to the dyno and getting some number for everyone.There are more mods done but it's late and i will be updating this as the project goes along. We are not rushing this as we do have all winter.
Here are some pics opf the kit all laid out with the extra goodies and a picture of the lucky car getting the mods
































There will be more updates as the car progress along as well as more pics.
Thanks,
Jeff
http://www.qmrmotorsports.com











_Modified by QMR Motorsports at 7:40 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: EuroJet's K04 Kit For 2.0T Install @ QMR Motorsports Inc (QMR Motorsports)*

its time for some updates 
3inch down pipe removed talk about space
















Close up pic of the turbo with the DP removed








Throttle body and throttle body pipe removed awaiting nice polished throttle body pipe upgrade from EUROJET








Intake Manifold and Two injectors removed probably one of the hardest parts of the install
















Out with the old turbo 








In with the new K04 Turbo








More to come 
Thanks,
Jeff
http://www.qmrmotorsports.com











_Modified by QMR Motorsports at 7:40 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

please tell me you did a baseline dyno run previous?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

nice work, i hate taking that throttle body off my hand usually cramps up ten times by the time its off







but now that you have the intake manifold off next time you do it you will be like this is a breeze compared to the first time


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_please tell me you did a baseline dyno run previous?









The customer did do a baseline dyno run with the mods he already had i am just waiting for him to bring the print out in so i can post it up.


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice work, i hate taking that throttle body off my hand usually cramps up ten times by the time its off







but now that you have the intake manifold off next time you do it you will be like this is a breeze compared to the first time









Yeah that intake manifold was a pain but not as bad as i was told but still a pain but like you said that next time around it will be a breeze


----------



## gunot55 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hoping to get this kit this Spring!


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (gunot55)*

I think you guys are the 2nd ones to post pics of the eurojet install. The 1st install the pics were trash and didnt update much.
Im really excited to see how they do on there k04. I think they run rs4 injectors to right? Revo flashed. or is it uni?


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm excited... can I come by for a ride in it when you're done?
I don't see prices listed on your website...


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_I think you guys are the 2nd ones to post pics of the eurojet install. The 1st install the pics were trash and didnt update much.
Im really excited to see how they do on there k04. I think they run rs4 injectors to right? Revo flashed. or is it uni?

they are RS4 injectors and we will be running revo the customer already has stage 2 revo and plus we are a revo dealer








Nore pics coming tonight hopefully


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_I'm excited... can I come by for a ride in it when you're done?
I don't see prices listed on your website... 

We have not added the kit to our site due to the ever changing dollar and we really wanted to see what the duties and shipping was going to cost but it should be up there soon, as for a ride once the fuel pump arrives from Autotech it's a possiblity all depends on the weather but we will have to see lol


----------



## gunot55 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

bump for update!


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (gunot55)*

uodates coming this afternoon everything is done just waiting for the fuel pump to show up and then its off to the dyno


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

It’s always good to see the Canadians on the board here. Good job on keeping every one updated. This is a GR8 setup and is good to get in the 12’s....

Good job every one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (gr8ryde)*

sorry the delay in updates things have been wild around the shop there will be updates tonight


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

So here is the final set of updates untill the pump arrives and untill we hit the dyno
All Four Injectors In Starting To Come Together








Intake Manifold And TB Pipe Installed Getting Ever So Close
















PCV Correct Install Aswell As A The Sickest DV








Amplification Pipe In Not To Long Now
















Neuspees Turbo Back Installed Again








Not To Much Space Anymore








Neuspeed Torque Mount Installed








Lower Engine Cover Installed Starting To Look More Factory








The Finished Setup Looks og so clean (Minus the Fuel Pump Which Goes In Friday When It Arrives)
























I Swear Officer It's Stock 








Still more updates to come with the Fuel Pump install and the dyno run with charts
Stay tuned








Thanks,
Jeff
http://www.qmrmotorsports.com

_Modified by QMR Motorsports at 10:57 AM 12-17-2008_


_Modified by QMR Motorsports at 10:59 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

excellent work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*

cant wait to see what it does on the dyno and talks of a meth kit has started so this shall be interesting


----------



## gunot55 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

no fmic?


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (gunot55)*

It has the neuspeed front mount on it we did that in the summer time


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

Great post! Very nice pic!


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*

stay tuned for the last of the pics first drive video and dyno video 
it should be very fun


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

6 speed or DSG? What dyno u hitting up? I live in TO and have a K04 with Unitronic I would like to compare dyno sheets.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QMR Motorsports* »_cant wait to see what it does on the dyno and talks of a meth kit has started so this shall be interesting









Great post Jeff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (zigger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zigger* »_6 speed or DSG? What dyno u hitting up? I live in TO and have a K04 with Unitronic I would like to compare dyno sheets. 

The car is 6 speed


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

There are still some more pics to be loaded friday so stay tuned


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

The fuel pump got delayed due to weather so we should be seeing it some time this week


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

[email protected] I am very interested in this . However I must point out that u are not the very 1st to do a k04 here in Ontario. SEM motorsports have put together a Unitroic k04 kit.. still curiouse to see results 
keep up posted


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (zigger)*

The dyno has been booked for the first week in january the delay with the fuel pump has pushed everything back a couple extra couple of days


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

Grenade is bada$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

yeah thats one of my favorite things in the engine bay


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

is that a d16y in the bottom left hand corner of the last pic?
gt30 would be real nice on it if it is.


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_is that a d16y in the bottom left hand corner of the last pic?
gt30 would be real nice on it if it is.


thats funny cause it is a d16 and there has been talk of boosting that


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

Any updates?


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (T13R)*

Fuel pump came in yesterday and was installed just doing the flash today and then going to the dyno ASAP


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

My kits on the way from EJ, I already have the pump, so I'm very interested in the dyno action! Are you doing a baseline with just pump first or are you just doing it after KO4?


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalmouthMK5* »_My kits on the way from EJ, I already have the pump, so I'm very interested in the dyno action! Are you doing a baseline with just pump first or are you just doing it after KO4?

The customer already did a baseline with Revo Stage one software i am waiting for him to bring it in so i can post it up as soon we get some good weather we are headinging to the dyno and those numbers will be up right away.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

Tell your customer to stop being a wuss







and drive his a$$ out there to you!


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*

lol i working on it


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

whats the deal?? Still no dyno?


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (zigger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zigger* »_whats the deal?? Still no dyno?

x2


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Zzzzzzzzzzz..... I hate threads that let down.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

I just tracked my EJ KO4 kit ... it will be here next tuesday ... I'll hopefully have it in and on a dyno by thursday. The Canadians may let you donwn, but up here in Maine, a little snow doesnt scare me off the road!


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalmouthMK5* »_I just tracked my EJ KO4 kit ... it will be here next tuesday ... I'll hopefully have it in and on a dyno by thursday. The Canadians may let you donwn, but up here in Maine, a little snow doesnt scare me off the road!









No body has let any one down we are waiting on the arrival of the K04 flash apparently there was a issue with the cold start as soon as the flash has been fixed the dyno will be done that day


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

Sorry, that wasn't meant to be pointed in any way, I hope it wasn't taken the wrong way. I was just messing around. You guys had a great write up, great pictures, and I'm deffinately excited to see your dyno numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Side note, are you guys doing rods in that car?


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalmouthMK5* »_Sorry, that wasn't meant to be pointed in any way, I hope it wasn't taken the wrong way. I was just messing around. You guys had a great write up, great pictures, and I'm deffinately excited to see your dyno numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Side note, are you guys doing rods in that car?

No worries i knew what you meant but i just wanted to clarify for the rest of the people that read the thread. The good thing about the delays is that more power has been discussed i/.e rods a piston water meth that kind of stuff so its not bad i will post pics of the Eurojet heatsheild installed it looks very nice under the hood


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_Zzzzzzzzzzz..... I hate threads that let down.

sorry about the delays just waiting for the Revo flash to come in and there will be tons of updates


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

I've been debating rods in mine .... which pistons are you guys thinking of doing?


----------



## FSIGarage (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*

Sweet! Cant wait for the numbers!


----------



## djwhiplash2001 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QMR Motorsports* »_
No body has let any one down we are waiting on the arrival of the K04 flash apparently there was a issue with the cold start as soon as the flash has been fixed the dyno will be done that day










_Quote, originally posted by *QMR Motorsports* »_
sorry about the delays just waiting for the Revo flash to come in and there will be tons of updates 

Sounds like you shoulda gone with APR


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (djwhiplash2001)*

You guys should maybe consider the Unitronic tune if the Revo software is taking so long. Eurojet does recommend either one.


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

back to liiiife


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (nick2.0Tgti)*

justwaiting for the snow to stop







Come on summer


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

This is freekin ridiculouse already..wtf!!


----------



## REDGTIKID (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (zigger)*

Seriously very interesting thread, dyno(s) would be great though... This looks like a great kit


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

Get the car in the garage, let the snow melt/fall off, make sure the tires are nice and dry... and dyno!


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (T13R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T13R* »_Get the car in the garage, let the snow melt/fall off, make sure the tires are nice and dry... and dyno!









just do a burnout to clean the snow off


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Sw1tch)*

Been working with [email protected] on this. Hearing stories of breaking loose in 3rd and 4th. Updates Jeffrey, updates


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey joel where is your 2.0t big turbo kit??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_hey joel where is your 2.0t big turbo kit??

We'll get some pics up next week of what we're doing with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We'll get some pics up next week of what we're doing with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

don't mind me, i get cranky when i am jealous








hide the pictures from me!!!!!


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would also like to see it updates will continue on monday sorry for the delay


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Sw1tch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sw1tch* »_
just do a burnout to clean the snow off









I like how you think


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

how come there isn't mucn info on Revo k04 file? Is it on there website? What numbers do u think u wil run with revo 300whp?


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (zigger)*

Pretty sure I saw this car at shoppers world on Saturday. Has it been on the dyno yet?


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (2slow Vento)*

more than likely that was the car what day was it cause me and a couple customers grab coffee there at night, it has not been to the dyno yet just wiating to here when the earliest we can get it in.


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

BTW, any idea on cad$ pricing for the kit, or whether or not you will be carrying the kit?


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (T13R)*

i will post the cad prcing for the kit today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

the car drives amazing will have pre dyno video up soon


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

Hey Jeff what kind of suspension in on the car? I saw it tonight and really like the way the car sits.


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (2slow Vento)*

The car is sitting on koni coilovers with Eibach sway bars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QMR Motorsports* »_
sorry about the delays just waiting for the Revo flash to come in and there will be tons of updates 


Some how that sounds so familar







very nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif detail the engine bay and it will look like a hole new car


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Its funny cause the engine bay is not that dirty it was the flash that made it look dirty


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
don't mind me, i get cranky when i am jealous








hide the pictures from me!!!!!


sorry me too,


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

MK4 1.8T BT Build coming soon


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (QMR Motorsports)*

I know this has been asked many times before, but was the car put on the dyno yet? Looking forward to seeing the baseline / K04 difference.
Also still wondering how much the kit will be in cad$.


----------



## QMR Motorsports (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (T13R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T13R* »_I know this has been asked many times before, but was the car put on the dyno yet? Looking forward to seeing the baseline / K04 difference.
Also still wondering how much the kit will be in cad$.

We haven't taken the car to the dyno yet we have been way to busy right now but it will be on there soon as for Cad pricing on the K04 kit shoot me an e-mail with what you are looking for and i can put the price together there are just a bunch of add ons or upgrades that people might want to add.
Bas kit cost $3650.00 CAD damn exchange rate


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

still no dyno?


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: (zigger)*

quick question.. im doing a k04 kit install as well and i have the eurojet dv reloaction.. where does the old OEM dv go now? cause it still has to be plugged in correct?


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL... this thread is as old as jo mama...


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

It may be old, but it will help me out next monday/tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (gli_boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_boi* »_quick question.. im doing a k04 kit install as well and i have the eurojet dv reloaction.. where does the old OEM dv go now? cause it still has to be plugged in correct?

you can put it wherever you want, we usually just mount it on an open bracket down by the turbo or whatever so it's out of the way. As long as it's responding with the ECM everything will be happy!


----------

